# [Noyau 2.6.24-Gentoo-r3] Problème de LED avec Iwl3945

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir si je suis le seul a avoir un driver iwl3945 fonctionnel mais ma LED n'allume pas sur mon portable contrairement à l'ancien driver Ipw3945 ou encore le iwlwifi dans portage ?

Merci à l'avance.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

non t'es pas le seul, tout les utilissateurs d'iwl3945 sont dans ce cas normalement, ça n'a pas été implémenté dans les drivers du kernel, il existe un patch pour faire fonctionner les leds mais je ne sais pas où il est...

----------

## d2_racing

C'est bizarre, car quand je fais / dans make menuconfig et que je recherche LED, je peux voir une option MAC80211_LED mais elle n'existe pas encore dans le .config.

----------

## adjaxio

Bonjour,

Moi non plus je n'ai pas la LED de fonctionnel mais c'est vraiment un point qui est peut important pour moi !

AdJaXiO

----------

## polytan

Il y a l'option, mais elle ne fait rien.

Par contre, ne pas la cocher empeche de compiler le driver. C'est une sorte de squelette de code je pense  :Smile: 

Cependant, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner iwl3945 sur mon portable :/

----------

## d2_racing

Moi ça fonctionne très bien.

Tu devrais lire le guide que j'ai écris sur ça : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index.php?page=docs&v=7

----------

## polytan

Dans mon souvenir, c'était problémtique au niveau du wpa.

----------

## d2_racing

Pas de problème, si tu veux réessayer un jours , je connais quelqu'un qui utilise Iwl3945 et WPA.Ça fonctionne #1 lui aussi.

----------

